# John Deere snowmobiles. rare?



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Are John Deere snowmobiles rare at all? A kid at our school is dismantaling 3 of them at our school shop and repairing another 2.
Ryan


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My uncle used to have a few of them. This was a LONG time ago, and have not seen any sence. Probably a short lived foray into a new product line.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yes they are rare just like the patio tractors


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Just like the John Deere rock climbing gear and parachute assembly. 

:furious:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

and the beer keg  :smoking: :cheers:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

there were the liquifire, cyclone, Sportfire, Trailfires, Snowfire there must have been some thing with fire lol


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l would not mind haveing one :tractorsm 

nothing runs like a deere


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

there are still lots of jd snowmobiles around here every farmer used to have at least 1 snowmobile and it seems 1/2 of them were jds


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Ditto what bear said.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John Deere snow mobiles may not be so far off in the future as you may think. You may have seen this but just in case you haven't:

click here


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Some of the older machines are collector items now.
Rodster


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

How many models were availible way back when, if anyone knows
Ryan


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Just to give you guys a laugh. Here is a picture from about 1973
of me and my first snowmobile. The snowmobile was old then but money was tight. I had to give up haircuts and shaving to afford that one HA HA.
Rodster


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

cool:thumbsup: I like the old polaris's with the engine exposed. lol
Ryan


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

It was a big single cylinder.........a real thumper.
Rodster


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Just to give you guys a laugh. Here is a picture from about 1973
> of me and my first snowmobile. The snowmobile was old then but money was tight. I had to give up haircuts and shaving to afford that one HA HA.
> Rodster *


<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/polaris.jpg>

DUDE, Where's my snow? :furious:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *DUDE, Where's my snow? :furious: *


ROFLMAO


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Rod what kind of boat is that in the back ground:question: And that snowmobile looks like a mini tank 
Jody


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

a guy on my mail route has two older ones for sale , complete with JD covers etc. he is pretty desperate for money -


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I had a Sportfire and a Trailfire in the late 70's early 80's. They had Kawasaki power plants in them. They were nice machines.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

They were very popular around here in the late 70's early 80's.Back when it still snowed.The Deere snowmobiles are few and far between now just like the snow.My neighbor had about four of them.The local John Deere dealer is 5 miles away.Every one who worked there had one along with just about every person around me.But it just does not snow like it did in those days.I remember the dealer having them on the sales floor.I was in there the other day and he had a few of the new 4 wheelers on display.I would like to have one of them.But for what they cost I guess I never will.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

HI Jody
The boat is a 1971 Classic brand. 17 foot with a 120 I/O 
OMC out drive. That big old snowmobile handled like a tank also HA HA. They have come a long way since then. 
Good one Howard HA HA. I forgot to ad snow.
Rodster


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

John Deere started out with the Green Machine models, don't remember how many sub models there were for sure, but do know they started out with a 300 and went all the way up to 800. There were also the JDX series, JDX 4, JDX 6 and JDX 8. There was the Liquifire, Sprintfire, Sportfire, Trialfire, Spitfire and cyclone which I think just about raps up all the models. I think the last sleds were made in 1984 or there abouts. I had a Liquifire from the last year made. Nice running sled and sorry I got rid of it, but Deere got out of the sled making business and parts were getting scarce.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome Deerehunter! Cool info on the snowmobiles! 

:worm:


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

John Deere started out with the Green Machine models, don't remember how many sub models there were for sure, but do know they started out with a 300 and went all the way up to 800. There were also the JDX series, JDX 4, JDX 6 and JDX 8. There was the Liquifire, Sprintfire, Sportfire, Trialfire, Spitfire and cyclone which I think just about raps up all the models. I think the last sleds were made in 1984 or there abouts. I had a Liquifire from the last year made. Nice running sled and sorry I got rid of it, but Deere got out of the sled making business and parts were getting scarce.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Deerehunter :friends: we down here in the south have no use for snowmobiles cause it never snows I never knew that they made snowmobiles until this thread came up. You gave some good info for anyone looking for one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*John Deere snowmobiles. rare?*

I had two units...440 Trailfire and a 340 Sportfire.....they were gray metallic with multi colored graphics..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

My 440 was a pistol to ride....very cumbersome...I smashed it up twice and the wife smashed it up once....she and my daughter who was riding with her were very lucky...that's when we decided to find some other kind of recreation.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thats when you got the GT5000 ????:furious: :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Thats when you got the GT5000 ????:furious: :furious: *


Good one Ernie:furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Thats when you got the GT5000 ????:furious: :furious: *


No.....we joined a bowling league:lmao:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHA, I found a pic of a JD ski while searching for some tractor info... Looks pretty nifty.....Did it have a 3-point lift or PTO?  

HAHAHA

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/jdski.jpg></center>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

BTW, I got to ask ----- Do the cotton balls really make it look like snow? Wouldn't it be a cleaner shot without all of that crap in the picture? HAHAHAHAHA 

Well, that is about as close to snow as we get down this way.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *HAHAHA, I found a pic of a JD ski while searching for some tractor info... Looks pretty nifty.....Did it have a 3-point lift or PTO?
> 
> HAHAHA
> ...


No they didn't come with a 3PH, the offered them with a sleeve hitch so you could do your gardening in the off months and stay in riding form:lmao:


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I usually hang out at Enginads.com, a forum for gas engines. A friend e-mailed me a link to the classifieds here about the building advertised and while I was here, I decided to look around. When I saw the thread about JD snowmobiles, I could help chiming in. Deere had their hands in different things. At one time they even went partners in building an automobile, the Deere-Clark auto. They also made trialers to pull behind auto's, snowmobiles, bicycles and now 4-wheelers. A cousin of mine said he saw a John Deere motorcycle a few weeks ago. No doubt it may have been a custom job, but when time allows, I will look into it. 

Here are a couple links to photo albums I have if anyone would care to take a look see.

http://albums.photo.epson.com/j/AlbumList?u=1765694

http://img42.photobucket.com/albums/v130/Deerehunter/


----------

